# Tube protectors - Sizing chart



## lycosa (May 18, 2012)

Just wondering if knows the size I would need for GZK 1745 and 1842 tubes to have tube protectors that are decently sized? I thought I saw someone had posted a size chart but I can't seem to find it. I'm putting together a cart on GZK and I'd like to buy tubing that work as protectors and throw them in the cart as well.

Thanks!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use 3060 for my tube protectors.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

You can have a look at my website from below link. All tubes sizes can be found Chinese market are available.

https://slingshooting.com/product/gmbw-dankung-tubemade-from-high-quality-ruber-tube/

you can check it also through amazon if you want to get it quicker, but there is less options.

https://www.amazon.com/GM-Elongation-Accessories-Professional-Competition/dp/B07FFRBKHN/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=gmbw&qid=1555533290&s=gateway&sr=8-2

All verified review are 5 stars. I did my best to find the best tubes from one manufacture.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I use gold gym green resistance bands for protectors .. they work great 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lycosa (May 18, 2012)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I use gold gym green resistance bands for protectors .. they work great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was thinking of trying tubes, do you use those for protecting tubes too or no?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

If you have a Dick's Sporting Goods near you, check out the exercise/weights section. They have resistance bands and the purple 10 lb ones look like they will work well. They are tough but also have the thinnest walls and are very crushable, so should be able to tie them on without slipping. Only $7.99 and you get 5 feet. Should last a long time, plus you end up with two carabiners also!


----------

